# Weego baby carrier?? UPDATE



## Wind

Okay, I think I have it narrowed down to the Weego twin carrier. It's a bit pricey though, so I wanted to see if anybody has any experience with it before I order one. I wonder if it's difficult to get their legs into the holes?? Any input would be greatly appreciated!! :flower:


----------



## mechanica

Ah, i'd be interested to know too. They're £125 here, but i've been offered one for £35. I'd be mad to say no really!!


----------



## RainbowGift

After researching, during my pregnancy, I came here and asked the exact same question. The responses were that it would probably be very awkward to use and there really wasn't a good twin carrier.... too hard to get them both in, to difficult to carry both at once like that.... I can't remember the exact words, but I ended up not getting one. 

If you do end up getting it and using it, I would love to hear your experiences.


----------



## Wind

My problem is that I have to drive my older children to and from school. They attend different schools that start and finish at different times. That means getting in and out of the car several times a day. I park on the street and don't want to leave one baby in the car while I take the other in, and I can't carry them both and unlock and open the door. I hope I can find something that works!!


----------



## RainbowGift

How about a double "snap n' go"? I have big, expensive double strollers, but the snap n go saved my butt time after time. It's just a frame that the carseats snap into, so it's light and easy for one person. Park. Grab snap n go, unfold it. Grab one carseat/baby, (don't even have to take the time to take baby out of seat) snap it on the frame.... grab other carseat (no disturbing babies, no having to get them back into carseats when it's time to go) snap it.... Roll on your way!

https://www.diapers.com/p/Baby-Tren...=pla&ci_sku=BT-011&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}


----------



## BeckyD

I'm selling one on ebay.


----------



## Wind

RainbowGift said:


> How about a double "snap n' go"? I have big, expensive double strollers, but the snap n go saved my butt time after time. It's just a frame that the carseats snap into, so it's light and easy for one person. Park. Grab snap n go, unfold it. Grab one carseat/baby, (don't even have to take the time to take baby out of seat) snap it on the frame.... grab other carseat (no disturbing babies, no having to get them back into carseats when it's time to go) snap it.... Roll on your way!
> 
> https://www.diapers.com/p/Baby-Tren...=pla&ci_sku=BT-011&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}

The only problem I see with this plan is that I have to go up steps to get into my house. I'm not sure if I could get it up the stairs?? ~*~sigh~*~ I'm feeling so stupid right now. :cry:


----------



## Wind

BeckyD said:


> I'm selling one on ebay.

Did you not like it? Too bad I'm in the US.


----------



## RainbowGift

Nothing stupid about it!!!!! I thought/think about these things all the time. Stairs are the enemy. I have only gone up stairs with both a few times. Whyyyyy only two arms???? :dohh::growlmad: I'll keep giving this thought for you.


----------



## RainbowGift

becky might mean a snap n go?


----------



## Wind

RainbowGift said:


> Nothing stupid about it!!!!! I thought/think about these things all the time. Stairs are the enemy. I have only gone up stairs with both a few times. Whyyyyy only two arms???? :dohh::growlmad: I'll keep giving this thought for you.


Thank you!!:hugs:


----------



## TWINMOMMD

I had one and liked it but only used it for a couple of weeks. They couldn't be used facing out and my twins were nosey! lol Then I got a TwinTrexx from my MIL and used that until they were 11 months old. Best of luck!


----------



## Wind

TWINMOMMD said:


> I had one and liked it but only used it for a couple of weeks. They couldn't be used facing out and my twins were nosey! lol Then I got a TwinTrexx from my MIL and used that until they were 11 months old. Best of luck!

Thank you so much for the advice!! Did you find it difficult to get them into the carrier?


----------



## apple84

If it's just short periods of time, you could just stick one twin in a carrier and carry the other in your arms or in the infant bucket seat. Or when they get older, one in the carrier and one in a light-weight umbrella stroller?

I think I'm going to get this sling (Baby Ktan) to carry both when they're very small, but it's really only recommended for two babies when they are under 10lbs, so not really a long term solution.

https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/imagesqtbnANd9GcRNitxY-xUO7Ou-2i3kPcm-nciNy7FTBq1Ni5wVuMh3Jv5HHv1E.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/imagesqtbnANd9GcTwCiAchx4QN9ALnY_Ea2hVYzZBSafPyCAC8x2WQKQDOKx3ls7m.jpg


----------



## Wind

Well, my husband just bought me one I found on ebay. It was still more than I wanted to spend not knowing how well it will work, but at least I didn't have to pay $150 for it. (Spent about half that.) I will let you know how I like it once I start using it.


----------



## Wind

UPDATE: Well, after almost 8 weeks of using the Weego I have to say it has been a life saver. From Christmas shopping to going to church to running around for a gazillion appointments it has worked beautifully. It did take some experimenting to discover the most efficient way to get them in and out and my back does get a bit sore after extended periods of time. However, both babies love it. They snuggle each other, snuggle me and just doze off. It make it so much easier to get things done. :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks for the update! It's good to know it's working for you.


----------



## mechanica

I got one too and have only used it once. One twin is nearly 2lb heavier than the other and so I always feel slightly lopsided, and I find it difficult to get them in and have their heads secure. 

How much do your twins weigh? One was 7lb 12oz at birth so I'm wondering if he was already too big for it? Can you get them in and out easily? How do you make them and their heads secure? I think maybe mine are too heavy? (9lb 7oz and 8lb ish). 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Wind

mechanica said:


> I got one too and have only used it once. One twin is nearly 2lb heavier than the other and so I always feel slightly lopsided, and I find it difficult to get them in and have their heads secure.
> 
> How much do your twins weigh? One was 7lb 12oz at birth so I'm wondering if he was already too big for it? Can you get them in and out easily? How do you make them and their heads secure? I think maybe mine are too heavy? (9lb 7oz and 8lb ish).
> 
> Any help appreciated.

My daughter was 6 pounds 12 ounces and my son was 7 pounds 6 1/2 ounces at birth. They are now 12 pounds 9 ounces and 11 pounds 3 ounces. I haven't experienced any problems with feeling lopsided. Maybe adjusting the straps would help. Try to make sure your heavier baby is on your stronger side.

It took some experimenting to get the inner pouch adjusted correctly so their heads were secure. I did one baby at a time, raising and lowering the inner pouch until the outer part supported their heads correctly. I also had to make sure it wasn't too low to avoid suffocation.

It takes me a couple minutes to get them both in. I usually do it sitting in the back of my van (I haven't used it in the house yet) and I always put my heavier twin in first. I felt a little dumb though. I didn't realize that there are holes on the sides of the babies so they can stick their arms out.:blush:

I don't know if you have stumbled across it, but this link has some good info and pics: https://www.weego.com/download/manual-TWIN-english.pdf

If there is anything else I can do to help, let me know!! :hugs:


----------

